# small squiggly worm like creatures



## jiggityboom (Dec 25, 2007)

hi i have a twenty five gallon tank with two oscars in it. i just recently noticed a bunch of small squiggly looking wormlike creatures in my tank. they are extremely small but there is alot of them. how do i get rid of them and what could they be?


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Try looking up planaria with a search engine. They are one of the most common little white squiggly things in a freshwater aquarium.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

My cousin has a tank and he had these small worms he found in his tank, they were no longer than an inch, and they ended up being lady bugs.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

mosquito?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Depending on where you live it may be well past mosquito season, so planaria would be my guess.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

What color are they? I just noticed a small red one of my live plants. Its squirms like non-stop.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

andulrich4all said:


> What color are they? I just noticed a small red one of my live plants. Its squirms like non-stop.


 Yours is detritus worm or annelid. Restrict feeding and do more water changes.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

I looked up the detritus worm and annelid, I did not find a pictures of what the worm in my tank looks like. It is very small, maybe 2cm? It is red and it squirms non-stop. It is on piece of eel grass I have in my tank and has been in the same spot since I have noticed it last night.

Can this harm anything? Will it go away?


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

planaria id say there the most common "uninvited guest" in aqariums they move quite fast and can look like worms


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

I took a pic, hard to get a clear one, this is the best I could get.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

it maybe some type of aqatic living insect larva,or possibly a leech planaria move constantly and wouldnt stay put 
look closely at it and see..
how does it move?
is it segmented or smooth?
does it have any legs?


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

It was so small I couldn't even see if it had legs or anything, it was tiny.
It zig zagged almost like a snake does but it didn't move anywhere it stayed put in one spot.
I do not see it anymore however? That is very interesting....


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

if were talking about the same tank as in your sig im surprised your mollies hadnt eaten it


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeh we are talking about the tank in my sig. I see the worm in there again. It was behind another piece of eel grass earlier but I see it again now.

It's weird, it almost looks like it is inside the piece of grass, like in between 2 layers? I'm not sure though but that's what it looks like. Should I just cut this blade out??


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd get rid of whatever it is. Yuck!


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

ah if its inside the leaf its some sort of insect larva and would most likely be eating the plant,i would cut it out before it moves on to a new leaf


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

I got rid of it a few days ago. That thing was weird, it didn't squirm at all after I took it out of the water. Well at least it's gone now! 
Thanks for the advice!


----------

